# Why is "Aagya payi akaal ki" not sung at Sri Darbar Sahib?



## Garry D (Oct 19, 2019)

Hi all. I'm new to these forums. Don't know if this is the right section to post this topic. My question is, why "Agyaa payi akaal ki tabhe chalayo panth....Raaj karega Khalsa" is not sung at the end of ardas at Sri Darbar Sahib?
Is it banned by SGPC which is indirectly controlled by RSS or there is some other reason?
Thanks.


----------



## swarn bains (Oct 21, 2019)

hi. my reply to ur question. i had been to hazoor sahib where people say it is written by guru Gobind singh je. i went to the museum but could not find this writing. i was naieve i should have asked some one to show me. but it did not. now different opinions. some people say that raja udai singh of jeend opened a school of sikh studies in panipat and some one from there wrote it. guru jee might have written. i am not  to contest. 
darbar sahib basically deals with sggs. anything which is not in sggs except chaupai is not mentioned in ardas there. may be that will help


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 24, 2019)

One of the earliest versions is by:

Bhai Prahlad Singh was a Sikh from Guru Gobind Singh ji's time and the Dohra he wrote was:




> Agya Bhai Akal Ki Tabe Chalyo Panth
> Sabh Sikhan Ko Hukam Hai Guru Manyo Granth
> *Guru Khalsa Manyo Pragat Guran Ki Deh*
> Jo Prabh Ko Milbo Chahe Khoj Sabad Mein Leh.



Gyani Gian Singh in His Tawarikh Khalsa and Panth Parkash CHANGED the 3rd LINE...GURU KHALSA ,Pargat Guruan Ke deh to Guru Granth Manio Pargat Guran kee deh.    This ADULTERATION has led to the PHYSICAL SGGS BIR to be portrayed as GURU DEH (BODY) and thus its Pages as AANG(limbs), and need for air conditions and hot cold rumallahs etc. The Original intention was that the KHALSA is the Physical representation of the GURU in order to carry out instructions Hukmnamah of the SGGS.



> *Agya Bhai Akal Ki Tabe Chalyo Panth*
> As was ordained by the Timeless, thus was established the Panth.
> *Sabh Sikhan Ko Hukam Hai Guru Manyo Granth*
> To all Sikhs, let this be the order, recognize the Granth as your Guru.
> ...




Full Dohra:  as is sung now in all Gurdwaras

Agya Bhai Akal Ki Tabe Chalyo Panth
Sabh Sikhan Ko Hukam Hai Guru Manyo Granth
Guru Granth Ji Manyo Prakat Guran Ki Deh
Jo Prabh Ko Milbo Chahe Khoj Sabad Mein Leh(in nanaksar it is Jaka *Hirda Shudh Hai khoj Sabad Mein leh)
Wahiguru NaM Jahaj Hai Chare So utree Par
Jo Sarda Kar Sevnde Guru Par Utaran Har.
Raj Karega Khalsa Aki Rahe na Koye
Khuar Hoye Sab Milenge
Bache Saran Jo hoye.
Khand Jake Hath Hai
Kalge Sohe Sis
So Hamri (Sabhki in next repetation) Raksha Karen
Kalgidhar Jagdees


----------



## Garry D (Oct 25, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. But if anything that is not in SGGS is not accepted at Sri Darbar Sahib then it should not be in our code of conduct and "Aagya pyi" should be removed perhaps. There should not be any double standards. I still have a feeling that there is political interference at Sri Darbar Sahib. Even school books published by SGPC has distorted Sikh history.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 27, 2019)

Agree wholeheartedly with you Gary D ji...  SGPC and our Takhats are compromised...Sikh Rehat maryada of SGPC and Akal Takhat is NOT followed at SGPC Gurdwaras !!!   Theres a lot to be REMOVED...as the AWAKENING gathers weight and we reach tipping point..changes will happen...maybe not in our life time..but certainly will happen.


----------



## Garry D (Nov 8, 2019)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Agree wholeheartedly with you Gary D ji...  SGPC and our Takhats are compromised...Sikh Rehat maryada of SGPC and Akal Takhat is NOT followed at SGPC Gurdwaras !!!   Theres a lot to be REMOVED...as the AWAKENING gathers weight and we reach tipping point..changes will happen...maybe not in our life time..but certainly will happen.


Thanks ji. Just wanted to raise awareness about this issue on internet. Lot is going on to kill Sikhism although we are just a small minority. There is a difference between Lion and herd of sheep after all!


----------

